# ramassis



## Giulia2213

¡Hola!
El diccionario no me dá una traducción que funciona con mi frase. La busqueada no me dió nada

*** Je reçois un texto copieusement injurieux et me menaçant de poursuites judiciaires noyées dans un *ramassis* de délires fantasmatiques ***

Acá, "*un ramassis*" refiere a las palabras del mensaje en plena noche.
El hombre me estaba dicendo cosas absolutamente delirantes, que existeban solo en la imaginación fantasmatica.

No creo que "*un montón* de delirios fantasmaticos" encajeriese por acá. ¿Quizás me equivoco?

Gracias
edité par modérateur : merci de vous en tenir à un contexte explicite sans considérations d'ordre privé.


----------



## swift

¿Una sarta?


----------



## Conchita57

swift said:


> ¿Una sarta? * ✓ *



Propongo la palabra "retahíla": _Una retahíla de delirios fantasmáticos._

Por cierto, _"un montón" _también encajaría en este contexto.


----------



## swift

Otra que se me ocurre: “un maremágnum”.


----------



## Paquita

¿un revoltijo?


----------



## Giulia2213

Gracias por las ideas. J'adore les idées proposées, très idiomatiques.
Quelle est la différence entre "un revoltijio", "una sarta", "un maremágnum" et "una retahíla" ? Il y a certainement une différence, non ?

Aux modos : je voulais être certaine que le contexte soit explicite, donc j'ai préféré trop en mettre que pas assez.
EDIT : règle 15


----------



## bardamuzik

Ramassis en français n'a pas tellement le sens "maremagnum" c'est plutôt ce qui se ramasse, donc un petit tas un peu sale : lo que se puede recojer con una escobilla , algo sucio.


----------



## jprr

Note de modération :


Giulia2213 said:


> Quelle est la différence entre "un revoltijio", "una sarta", "un maremágnum" et "una retahíla" ? Il y a certainement une différence, non ?


*- Ce n'est pas l'objet de ce fil qui s'intéresse à la traduction de "ramassis" en espagnol.*
     Merci de ne pas changer de sujet.


----------



## Athos de Tracia

¿Batiburillo? ¿Mescolanza?


----------



## Giulia2213

Gracias.

Ici, "le ramassis" a le sens d'une diarrhée verbale, et les "délires fantasmatiques" montrent que l'expéditeur est loin d'être en pleine lucidité.

Je ne sais pas laquelle des traductions pour "*ramassis*" proposées met le mieux en valeur la notion de logorrhée incontrôlable (ou diarrhée verbale).

"*Una retahíla*" pourrait rendre le "ramassis" au sens de diarrhée verbale ?

Je ne suis pas certaine que "*un revoltijio*" ou "*una* *sarta*" mettraient clairement en valeur l'aspect logorrhéique incontrôlable du "*ramassis* de délires fantasmatiques".

Bref, qu'est-ce qui mettrait le mieux en valeur la notion de logorrhée incontrôlable du "*ramassis* de délires fantasmatiques" ?




Athos de Tracia said:


> ¿Batiburillo? ¿Mescolanza?


Quelles nuances du "*ramassis*" traduisent ces termes ?
Est-ce qu'ils mettent en valeur l'incohérence du discours composant le ramassis délirant ?


Merci




bardamuzik said:


> Ramassis en français n'a pas tellement le sens "maremagnum" c'est plutôt ce qui se ramasse, donc un petit tas un peu sale : lo que se puede recojer con una escobilla , algo sucio.


Au sens propre.
Mais à tout bien réfléchi,  "*maremágnum*" pourrait rendre le "*ramassis*" dans ce sens de logorrhée, surtout quand elle est incohérente.
"ramassis" selon le Larousse : https://www.larousse.fr/dictionnaires/francais/ramassis/66346
Par extension, "il raconte un *ramassis* de sottises", "un *ramassis* d'histoires abracadabrantes"....
À moins que je n'aie mal compris le sens de "*maremágnum*". Plus je réfléchis et moins j'en sais !


----------



## swift

Para mí, _una sarta de [+ sustantivo plural]_ evoca una multitud confusa de cosas y tiene un dejo peyorativo. En cierto modo, hay un tono reprobatorio.

Un _maremágnum_ me hace pensar en una muchedumbre aplastante, tratándose de personas, que se mueve como una marea masiva y abrumadora. También percibo esa noción de multitud sobrecogedora y confusa cuando se trata de objetos o sensaciones. En este ejemplo, evoca sensaciones embriagantes y sobreestimulantes:


> Pasear lentamente, sin la esclavitud del horario, siguiendo la inspiración del gentío: viajero en un mundo móvil y errático: adaptado al ritmo de los demás: en gracioso y feraz nomadismo: aguja sutil en medio del pasar: perdido en un maremágnum de olores, sensaciones, imágenes, múltiples vibraciones acústicas: corte esplendente de un reino de locos y charlatanes: utopía paupérrima de igualdad y licencia absolutas...
> 
> _ABC_ [España], 01/11/1986 : La penúltima transgresión de Goytisolo


Fue con ese último matiz semántico en mente por lo que propuse _maremágnum_ para el contexto concreto que planteaste.

La palabra _revoltijo_ a mí me suena coloquial y tiene un leve retintín humorístico.


Giulia2213 said:


> Quelles nuances du "*ramassis*" traduisent ces termes ?


No creo que _batibu*rr*illo_ (  se escribe con _*-rr-*_) se use modernamente fuera de España. En América sonaría gracioso y probablemente antiquísimo; no lo usaría una persona joven. El CREA da apenas un puñado de casos (10 de 67) para Bolivia, Chile, Perú y Venezuela.

Al final, la elección del término adecuado dependerá del tono que quieras darle al conjunto del texto.


----------



## Giulia2213

En el texto, la persona que envia el mensaje está muy confusa, amenacia de actuaciones judiciales entre otras numerosisimas oraciones delirantes, que no hacen ni sentido. 
Se ve que "*le ramassis*" es un discurso aplastante y muy confuso de una persona que pierde contacto con la realidad.
"*Un maremágnum*" encajaría bien por acá.


----------



## Nanon

swift said:


> Para mí, _una sarta de [+ sustantivo plural]_ evoca una multitud confusa de cosas y tiene un dejo peyorativo. En cierto modo, hay un tono reprobatorio.


C'est le premier mot auquel j'ai pensé. D'autant qu'on trouve souvent ce mot dans des expressions comme _una sarta de mentiras / de disparates / de tonterías_ et même_ una sarta de amenazas_ (puisqu'on parle de menaces de poursuites judiciaires).


----------



## swift

El _Diccionario combinatorio del español contemporáneo_ dirigido por don Ignacio Bosque aporta algunas glosas muy útiles:


> *sarta (de) *_sust._ Se construye con un gran número de sustantivos en plural, pero destacan especialmente sus combinaciones con:
> 
> *A *Sustantivos que designan cosas inciertas <...>
> *B *Sustantivos que designan cosas absurdas, disparatadas, intrascendentes o banales <...>
> *C* Sustantivos que designan manifestaciones de ofensa, insulto o difamación <...>
> *D *Sustantivos que designan otros tipos de manifestación verbal, a menudo marcados por el hecho de ser originales, pero también improcedentes <...>
> *E *Sustantivos que designan defectos o errores, así como diversas acciones o actuaciones equivocadas, escandalosas o carentes de coherencia o propiedad <...>
> *F* Sustantivos que designan diversos sonidos no articulados <...>


Además de lo anterior, _una sarta de_ goza de plena vigencia y es muy frecuente en el habla moderna,***


----------



## Salud libre

¿Amasijo? >   Mezcla desordenada de cosas heterogéneas.


----------



## swift

No estoy seguro de que haya analogía entre “amasijo” y “ramassis”, pues este último conlleva la idea de “montón, pila, acumulación” y no de “mezcla”.


----------



## Salud libre

swift said:


> No estoy seguro de que haya analogía entre “amasijo” y “ramassis”, pues este último conlleva la idea de “montón, pila, acumulación” y no de “mezcla”.


*Sarta *esta bien


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Otra posibilidad que acabo de recordar: *hatajo.*


----------

